# SOLO SKIFF



## SKIFFGUY

Added by forum admin:


> Contact:
> Website: http://www.soloskiff.com
> MSRP: $1850


----------



## paint it black

Looks kind of cool, but a lot like the Ambush by Pelican Flats Boats....

What's the price tag on one of these bad boys?


----------



## Ken_Bales

To me, the Solo Skiff looks nothing like the Pelican, IMHO. I see two major differences right off the bat...1) the Solo Skiff is an open cockpit design; therefore, no need for angst regarding being swamped by another boat's wake, or should the wind kick up, as the water would retreat right off the stern, looks like to me. In fact, I feel the Solo Skiff's design would also make beach launches possible in certain conditions 2) The motor mount on the Solo Skiff looks to be forward of the stern about two feet? I think this design would aid in the overall balance of the skiff as well.

Great design job, Skiffguy! I really look forward to seeing a finished product. Better yet, I look forward to getting my hands on one!


----------



## Ken_Bales

Also, notice the reverse transom...very cool indeed!


----------



## John_Rosende

Good job...I hope you guys are proud.


----------



## John_Rosende

Looks like same exact color as the last Ambush posted on the Florida Sportsman website. Nice price point...$150 less than the original (Pelican).

I guess McDowell's created the big Mac way before McDonald's.


----------



## hookemdano

> Looks like same exact color as the last Ambush posted on the Florida Sportsman website. Nice price point...$150 less than the original (Pelican).
> 
> I guess McDowell's created the big Mac way before McDonald's.


In you first 2 posts it seemed liked you were sincerely happy for this company and their new venture, but with your 3rd post I am not so sure. So why don't you clarify?


----------



## hookemdano

And for the record, I think this is boat is cool as hell. As is the pelican ambush, and the nano skiff ( should it ever come to market).


----------



## Flyguru420

I agree with hookemdano, I like the concept of both boats (The Ambush and the Solo). Would like to see videos of the finish product Solo in action and performance numbers to really compare it to the Ambush.


----------



## AfterHours2

Anyway you look at it, it's still better than a yak IMHO. Having the flexibility to use power, stand comfortably and stay dry is definitely a positive. Having owned an Ambush "Light" which is a similar concept, I was very happy with the simplicity of the rig. I'm sure it will be a hit when a few actually give a wet test...


----------



## John_Rosende

Agreed...both are way cooler than a Kayak.


----------



## AfterHours2

And Solo Skiff is a perfect name for this rig. That was my main objective for buying the similar. A trailer is probably a nice addition for I did a few NMZ trips without one and it didn't last long. After winds switch during the afternoon and you spend an hour or so paddling, a 100lb + is the last thing you want to throw in the back of the truck. You could possibly offer an aluminum jet ski style trailer custom matched with purchase. They work PERFECT. And low maintenance....


----------



## mhinkle90

sweet rig. good price point. would love to see a wet test video!!!


----------



## SKIFFGUY

I have suff coming... Had bad weather in jax since I finished #1. Im hitting the water Monday for pics and stuff.... So its coming fellas.... Still working on site too .... but its ready.
BTW Thnks for the kind words everyone. The response about the Solo Skiff has been wonderful.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Yeup.... videos posted on solo skiff web soon !!!
;D


----------



## Brett

My eyes! My eyes! Ahhhhhhhhhh....
The glare off the deck ain't bad
but those old white guy legs are lethal!

                       










I should know. I've got 'em too.

Two words SG, LONG PANTS!   ;D


----------



## Ken_Bales

Brett
Pro Staff

Offline



Posts: 6214
Palm Coast, Florida



Re: SOLO SKIFF
Reply #20 - Yesterday at 5:57pm 

My eyes! My eyes! Ahhhhhhhhhh....
The glare off the deck ain't bad
but those old white guy legs are lethal!

You're killing me, Brett...."old guy"..."white legs"? Wow! 
Nonetheless, that was skiffguy's plan all along...put me on it so as to not take away from the Solo Skiff's grand maiden voyage. He should have known better than to put on it! ;D


----------



## Brett

Couldn't resist E-L, do you now how close that "old guy" pic is
to what I used to see walking down Collins on Miami Beach?
Almost the spittin' image of a retired New York'a heading to Wolfies deli.
You got the black socks, only thing missing is a set of sandals
and your waistband zipped up to sternum level!


----------



## Ken_Bales

All kidding aside, the Solo Skiff is an amazing little skiff.  While most of us agree there is no perfect boat for all reasons, I think this one is as good as it gets for one in it's class.  It's highly versatile, as it can be propelled by a paddle, push pole, trolling motor, or a small outboard motor.  It's highly maneuverable, poles effortlessly, and tracts straight too.  In addition, the Solo Skiff provides exceptionl stability for such a small micro skiff (just look at Skiffguy staning on the gunnel in one of the pics above).  Above all though, the Solo Skiff is extremely safe.  With it's open cockpit design this little skiff can't be swamped.  Moreover, if you fall off it's easy to climb back on.

If you're in the market for a micro, the Solo Skiff is certainly worthy of your consideration. [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## lap4524

Very interesting little skiff!


----------



## Hicatch

This skiff will be perfect for the mud flats around my area; often times there is barely enough water to get back to the fish even in the shallowest running/drafting craft. Please let me know if you would be interested in coming down to Ormond Beach/Highbridge area to demo one or two out in the mud ponds there.  BTW several forum members frequent these flats so maybe you could organize a gathering at the LB Knox Bridge/Highbridge Park for a demo.

In addition, I am quite familliar with the area and will be happy to guide an idividual or group back into the ponds to test the Solo Skiff's capabilities in extremely shallow water.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Hicatch

Id be glad to let you try out the Solo Skiff...I am sure you will be happy . If a Solo Skiff cant get into the area... nothing can.... ;D


----------



## mhinkle90

just checked out your site. pretty informative and you definitely have a cool product on your hand. stability wise how is it compared to a gheenoe classic?


----------



## Ken_Bales

S-Y-L, two completely different boats.  Years ago I owned a 13' gheenoe low side powered by a 6hp Johnson...a pretty cool little setup to a degree.  I was fishing the upper St. Johns River one time with a buddy. We wondered about a mile and a half from the ramp (not out in the middle, but down the bank).  Everything was great until the wind kicked up and the river started whitecapping.  We took on water over the bow a few times as we headed back to the ramp, and actually had to beach the boat once to pour out quite a bit of water...not real safe.  The Solo Skiff on the other hand, with it's open cockpit design won't collect water, regardless of the amount that comes on board, as it goes right off of the stern.  In that regard, I think it's a safer boat.  

The Gheenoe Classic will definitely be more stable since it has a much wider beam, but the Solo Skiff is extremely stable for its size.  I have fished out of three different Gheenoes in the past and I have been on the Solo Skiff several different times now.  For what it's worth (I'm not knocking Gheemoes), I won't buy another Gheenoe, although they are great little boats for what they are.  I have a Solo Skiff on order and really looking forward to its arrival!  IMHO, the Solo Skiff is definitely a quieter boat, which is a product of its sleek hull design.  

Get a demo with Skiffguy.  I think you will be very impressed!


----------



## mhinkle90

Egret,

Thanks for the input. I saw in the videos people getting on from the water on the side of the solo skiff and was def impressed. As far as taking on water solo skiff's self bailing def a plus. it caught my eye as I am looking for a good nmz skiff to bring along while fishing down in flamingo.


----------



## Ken_Bales

S-Y-L, It's incredibly stable for its size. Although it's designed as a one man skiff, to show stability...two of us climbed on it with ease (two guys...about 350 lbs), plus the weight of the little outboard. It would definitely be a perfect "tag along skiff" for flamingo.


----------



## MATT

Well, I went to Jax and got to see the Solo Skiff. I liked it alot. Strong little skiff with stringers and dry hatch you would see on a full sized boat. It is a combo of Stand Up Pattle Borad and Yak with the polling of a flats skiff. I just don't know what class to drop it in. My time was short and I have made plans to fish this skiff with my trolling motor and will let you know what a 245lbs guy thinks. One thing for sure it is very well made. 

Matt McCreary


----------



## tom_in_orl

SG, Very nice micro. I think it will appeal to a whole new type of flats fisherman. Definately different than everything else out there. Glad you have shared it on microskiff.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice blog post on the soloskiff.com website too.



> Micro Skiffs are essentially any number of small skiffs that are used by one or two anglers, powered by less than 25 Hp, and that displace typically less than 300-400 pounds. A Solo Skiff is by all means a micro skiff and some have been calling it a nano skiff… regardless, micro skiffs are an appealing group of skiffs for many reasons. The ease of use and cost are big but I think its just the personality of the the small boats. Something about being in a micro skiff is just cool. Catching a big red, or a tarpon from a micro is awesome. There is something about pulling in a big fish in a boat all alone that also adds to it… its you and the fish. Personally it really adds another dimension to it for me – I like the whole do it on your own thing. You do not have to wait on your buddies, rely on someone to pole you (at least in a Solo Skiff) or spend a fortune going in the first place. MICRO skiffs are here to stay….and I only see this segment getting stronger.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Thanks Tom...


----------

